# Urbanismo - Manga del Mar Menor (Múrcia/Espanha)



## Vince (24 Jul 2012 às 12:31)

Vídeo interessante, ortofotos de 1956 vs. actualidade


----------



## Z13 (24 Jul 2012 às 14:34)

Vídeo muito interessante!

Confesso que gosto muito de La Manga, onde passo anualmente as férias de verão já há 10 anos...

Contudo, a primeira vez que lá fui fiquei estupefacto com o urbanismo do local, onde os hoteis e as residências de férias estão LITERALMENTE em cima da praia!!!

Pode parecer uma incongruência, mas se por um lado discordo totalmente com a politica de urbanismo daquela zona, que deveria ser zero, por outro, delicio-me com as águas calmas e quentes do Mar Menor e também obviamente com o Mediterrâneo...


----------

